# Sindaco Sesto:"Pronti da subito per lo stadio".



## admin (5 Giugno 2022)

Ancora Roberto Di Stefano, Sindaco di Sesto, sulla questione stadio. Le parole a TS:"Nell’anno in cui Sesto San Giovanni è Città Europea dello Sport, regalare il tempio del calcio alla nostra città sarebbe qualcosa che rimarrebbe a vita. Ci stiamo lavorando, ma non dipende solo da noi. I soggetti coinvolti devono essere tre: Comune, proprietà e club. Nel caso, noi saremmo pronti fin da subito.L’area (Falck, n.d.r.) è privata e il suo proprietario è d’accordo sulla cessione, l’amministrazione comunale è concorde. In altre parole: mancherebbe solo il via libera dei club. Le società devono convincersi di superare il confine milanese in una logica internazionale
di Città Metropolitana. Se si ragionasse con questa logica anche per lo stadio, la soluzione sarebbe già pronta. In 13 minuti con la metropolitana da Sesto Rondò si arriva in Duomo, mentre in 15 si arriva all'aeroporto di Linate.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Roberto Di Stefano, Sindaco di Sesto, sulla questione stadio. Le parole a TS:"Nell’anno in cui Sesto San Giovanni è Città Europea dello Sport, regalare il tempio del calcio alla nostra città sarebbe qualcosa che rimarrebbe a vita. Ci stiamo lavorando, ma non dipende solo da noi. I soggetti coinvolti devono essere tre: Comune, proprietà e club. Nel caso, noi saremmo pronti fin da subito.L’area (Falck, n.d.r.) è privata e il suo proprietario è d’accordo sulla cessione, l’amministrazione comunale è concorde. In altre parole: mancherebbe solo il via libera dei club. Le società devono convincersi di superare il confine milanese in una logica internazionale
> di Città Metropolitana. Se si ragionasse con questa logica anche per lo stadio, la soluzione sarebbe già pronta. In 13 minuti con la metropolitana da Sesto Rondò si arriva in Duomo, mentre in 15 si arriva all'aeroporto di Linate.


poi arriva Pippo Pd e si riparte da zero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Roberto Di Stefano, Sindaco di Sesto, sulla questione stadio. Le parole a TS:"Nell’anno in cui Sesto San Giovanni è Città Europea dello Sport, regalare il tempio del calcio alla nostra città sarebbe qualcosa che rimarrebbe a vita. Ci stiamo lavorando, ma non dipende solo da noi. I soggetti coinvolti devono essere tre: Comune, proprietà e club. Nel caso, noi saremmo pronti fin da subito.L’area (Falck, n.d.r.) è privata e il suo proprietario è d’accordo sulla cessione, l’amministrazione comunale è concorde. In altre parole: mancherebbe solo il via libera dei club. Le società devono convincersi di superare il confine milanese in una logica internazionale
> di Città Metropolitana. Se si ragionasse con questa logica anche per lo stadio, la soluzione sarebbe già pronta. In 13 minuti con la metropolitana da Sesto Rondò si arriva in Duomo, mentre in 15 si arriva all'aeroporto di Linate.


Occhio che Michelino Foggetta ha in mente come grande priorità un bel parco per le famiglie, partirà un comitato "no stadio" perché porta troppa confusione e traffico e disturba i weekend dei pensionati di Sesto che amano andare in bici a prendere il giornale e il pane


----------



## Didaco (5 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Roberto Di Stefano, Sindaco di Sesto, sulla questione stadio. Le parole a TS:"Nell’anno in cui Sesto San Giovanni è Città Europea dello Sport, regalare il tempio del calcio alla nostra città sarebbe qualcosa che rimarrebbe a vita. Ci stiamo lavorando, ma non dipende solo da noi. I soggetti coinvolti devono essere tre: Comune, proprietà e club. Nel caso, noi saremmo pronti fin da subito.L’area (Falck, n.d.r.) è privata e il suo proprietario è d’accordo sulla cessione, l’amministrazione comunale è concorde. In altre parole: mancherebbe solo il via libera dei club. Le società devono convincersi di superare il confine milanese in una logica internazionale
> di Città Metropolitana. Se si ragionasse con questa logica anche per lo stadio, la soluzione sarebbe già pronta. In 13 minuti con la metropolitana da Sesto Rondò si arriva in Duomo, mentre in 15 si arriva all'aeroporto di Linate.



Ok, ma quanto costerebbe l'acquisto dell'area?


----------



## Mika (5 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Occhio che Michelino Foggetta ha in mente come grande priorità un bel parco per le famiglie, partirà un comitato "no stadio" perché porta troppa confusione e traffico e disturba i weekend dei pensionati di Sesto che amano andare in bici a prendere il giornale e il pane


Quali pensionati di Sesto, quale bici? La non c'è nulla. Fidati di uno che ci abita.


----------



## Mika (5 Giugno 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Ok, ma quanto costerebbe l'acquisto dell'area?


Non lo so, dipende dal prezzo che farà il proprietario dell'area, che non è il Comune.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Ok, ma quanto costerebbe l'acquisto dell'area?


Nel complesso si parla di una riduzione del prezzo totale del 30%/40%


----------



## Zenos (5 Giugno 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Ok, ma quanto costerebbe l'acquisto dell'area?



0,58 euro al mq. Come il cessum.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quali pensionati di Sesto, quale bici? La non c'è nulla. Fidati di uno che ci abita.


Ovviamente volevo solo essere ironico perché sappiamo bene che in Italia ogni giorno qualcuno si alza e si inventa un comitato per provare a fermare qualche lavoro

Comunque se andiamo a sesto io godo di brutto x sala e quei fessi che si terranno il cadavere di San Siro.. E anche per le melme che alla fine saranno costretti a comprare lo stadio dal comune e ristrutturare un rudere


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nel complesso si parla di una riduzione del prezzo totale del 30%/40%


Secondo me andare a sesto dimostrerebbe anche che l'interesse per lo stadio è legato alla crescita del Milan e non una mera operazione di speculazione edilizia per farsi un hotel a Milano


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me andare a sesto dimostrerebbe anche che l'interesse per lo stadio è legato alla crescita del Milan e non una mera operazione di speculazione edilizia per farsi un hotel a Milano


È ovvio che nessuno regala soldi, deve sempre valerne la pena economicamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È ovvio che nessuno regala soldi, deve sempre valerne la pena economicamente.


Chiaramente.. Non sono certo un ingenuo..
Però un conto è dire faccio lo stadio così il Milan domani vale 2 miliardi invece che 1,3..
Un conto è dire che lo stadio è la scusa per tirare su un quartiere nuovo nel cuore di Milano per poi lucrare su uffici, alberghi etc..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente volevo solo essere ironico perché sappiamo bene che in Italia ogni giorno qualcuno si alza e si inventa un comitato per provare a fermare qualche lavoro
> 
> Comunque se andiamo a sesto io godo di brutto x sala e quei fessi che si terranno il cadavere di San Siro.. E anche per le melme che alla fine saranno costretti a comprare lo stadio dal comune e ristrutturare un rudere


Ma con un’area di San Siro ristrutturata (i privati non mancheranno). Dove pensi si recheranno Milanesi e turisti tra una partita e l’altra? Nella nuova area intorno allo storico Meazza, oppure prenderanno il Metró verso la ridente Sesto San Giovanni?

Per l’idea dello stadio vissuto 365 giorni all’anno che é alla base dell’aumento degli introiti, lo Stadio a Sesto é una sconfitta!


----------



## andre85 (5 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma con un’area di San Siro ristrutturata (i privati non mancheranno). Dove pensi si recheranno Milanesi e turisti tra una partita e l’altra? Nella nuova area intorno allo storico Meazza, oppure prenderanno il Metró verso la ridente Sesto San Giovanni?
> 
> Per l’idea dello stadio vissuto 365 giorni all’anno che é alla base dell’aumento degli introiti, lo Stadio a Sesto é una sconfitta!


Non Sono così convinto sarà una sconfitta. Sono di Torino e lo stadio della juve si trova in una zona che era pochissimo frequentata dove ci stavano più campi zingheri che altro, lontano dal centro, pochi servizi per arrivarci. E ora è piena piena di gente. Se la zona viene riqualificata bene, con stadio centro commerciale e parco la gente iniziare ad andare lì.


----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Giugno 2022)

Non avete capito: questo qui parla delle "squadre". Ancora con questa idea di melma di fare un unico stadio per due realtà che sono divise da una rivalità popolare oceanica. E' come se lo United e il City avessero lo stadio in comune. E' una totale eresia! Io solo per questo creerei il comitato "no stadio con i nati dopo".


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma con un’area di San Siro ristrutturata (i privati non mancheranno). Dove pensi si recheranno Milanesi e turisti tra una partita e l’altra? Nella nuova area intorno allo storico Meazza, oppure prenderanno il Metró verso la ridente Sesto San Giovanni?
> 
> Per l’idea dello stadio vissuto 365 giorni all’anno che é alla base dell’aumento degli introiti, lo Stadio a Sesto é una sconfitta!


Lo capirebbe anche un interista che per un San Siro ristrutturato dovremmo aspettare il giorno del giudizio Zosimo, daiiii. E fare uno stadio a Sesto, non significa farlo in Burkina Faso eh. In 15 minuti sei al Duomo con la metro. Sesto è l'unica opzione credibile per lo stadio, se si vuole costruirlo davvero, altrimenti stiamo dietro ai tira e molla con Sala & burocrazia al seguito.


----------



## Sam (5 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma con un’area di San Siro ristrutturata (i privati non mancheranno). Dove pensi si recheranno Milanesi e turisti tra una partita e l’altra? Nella nuova area intorno allo storico Meazza, oppure prenderanno il Metró verso la ridente Sesto San Giovanni?
> 
> Per l’idea dello stadio vissuto 365 giorni all’anno che é alla base dell’aumento degli introiti, lo Stadio a Sesto é una sconfitta!


L’Allianz Stadium è stato costruito in una zona che definire pessima era poco. Oggi è completamente riqualificata.

Sesto San Giovanni tra l’altro è attaccato a Milano. In Fulvio Testi la separa da Milano giusto un semaforo.
E non è così morta come la si dice. A Sesto c’è Parco Nord, c’è il Centro Sarca, c’è un bel locale chiamato Cacao…

E i milanesi a Sesto ci vanno già oggi.
Onestamente sono per Sesto tutta la vita.
I parchi verdi che li facciano a Milano Città, che ne ha bisogno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chiaramente.. Non sono certo un ingenuo..
> Però un conto è dire faccio lo stadio così il Milan domani vale 2 miliardi invece che 1,3..
> Un conto è dire che lo stadio è la scusa per tirare su un quartiere nuovo nel cuore di Milano per poi lucrare su uffici, alberghi etc..


Ma infatti io non capisco razionalmente chi è contro lo stadio. Per di più se è gente che abita lì, il tuo appartamento decuplicherà il valore.
Non esiste una sola valida motivazione ( se non politica ) per non volere lo stadio.


----------



## Giek (5 Giugno 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Non avete capito: questo qui parla delle "squadre". Ancora con questa idea di melma di fare un unico stadio per due realtà che sono divise da una rivalità popolare oceanica. E' come se lo United e il City avessero lo stadio in comune. E' una totale eresia! Io solo per questo creerei il comitato "no stadio con i nati dopo".


Io la penso esattamente come te. Lo stadio in condivisione sarebbe un segnale pessimo. Continueremmo a non avere una casa nostra


----------



## pazzomania (5 Giugno 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> L’Allianz Stadium è stato costruito in una zona che definire pessima era poco. Oggi è completamente riqualificata.
> 
> Sesto San Giovanni tra l’altro è attaccato a Milano. In Fulvio Testi la separa da Milano giusto un semaforo.
> E non è così morta come la si dice. A Sesto c’è Parco Nord, c’è il Centro Sarca, c’è un bel locale chiamato Cacao…
> ...



Bisognerebbe sapere anche quanto costano al MQ uffici, attività commerciali e residenze nell'area San Siro rispetto a Sesto, da li capisci tutto.


----------



## kipstar (5 Giugno 2022)

cosa stanno aspettando ? 
per come la vedo...dico un gran bel si allo stadio a Sesto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma con un’area di San Siro ristrutturata (i privati non mancheranno). Dove pensi si recheranno Milanesi e turisti tra una partita e l’altra? Nella nuova area intorno allo storico Meazza, oppure prenderanno il Metró verso la ridente Sesto San Giovanni?
> 
> Per l’idea dello stadio vissuto 365 giorni all’anno che é alla base dell’aumento degli introiti, lo Stadio a Sesto é una sconfitta!


se a s siro fanno un cesso da 60.000 posti e a sesto un gioiello da 80.000 , vanno a sesto. sembra che debbano andare sulla luna.
10 minuti in metro... a s siro vanno a piedi?


----------



## sunburn (5 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe sapere anche quanto costano al MQ uffici, attività commerciali e residenze nell'area San Siro rispetto a Sesto, da li capisci tutto.


La prima domanda da porsi è: perché a trent’anni dalla dismissione l’area è ancora disponibile?
La seconda domanda da porsi: perché investitori americani e arabi hanno investito ingenti somme per rifare interi quartieri a Milano avendo un’area libera a 20 minuti di metro?

Come ho già scritto, Sesto sarebbe un buon piano B, ma pur sempre un piano B. E, in ogni caso, mi sembra altamente improbabile si possano eventualmente iniziare i lavori nel giro di pochi mesi.

Ps: poi bisognerebbe anche considerare che le stime dei costi di costruzione ormai sono più che datate, soprattutto considerando la recente esplosione dei prezzi dei materiali, quindi in ogni caso si dovrà iniziare rifacendo i conti(questo vale sia per Milano che per Sesto, ovviamente). In poche parole: mettiamoci l’anima in pace, pensiamo al campo e non fissiamoci troppo sullo stadio perché a breve non lo avremo.


----------



## sunburn (5 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma con un’area di San Siro ristrutturata (i privati non mancheranno). Dove pensi si recheranno Milanesi e turisti tra una partita e l’altra? Nella nuova area intorno allo storico Meazza, oppure prenderanno il Metró verso la ridente Sesto San Giovanni?
> 
> Per l’idea dello stadio vissuto 365 giorni all’anno che é alla base dell’aumento degli introiti, lo Stadio a Sesto é una sconfitta!


Molti nostri compagni di tifo ragionano troppo di pancia. Spesso vedo più una voglia di far dispetto a Sala che una riflessione su cosa sia meglio per l’AC Milan.
Non entro nel merito delle opinioni politiche né delle simpatie/antipatie perché non mi interessano, ma bisogna tenere presente che Sala è di passaggio, lo stadio deve durare per un arco temporale molto più lungo.
Peraltro anche il percorso che porterebbe allo stadio a Sesto è tutt’altro che rapido.
Quindi relax e lasciamo che chi di dovere faccia le valutazioni economico-finanziarie delle varie opzioni.


----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Molti nostri compagni di tifo ragionano troppo di pancia. Spesso vedo più una voglia di far dispetto a Sala che una riflessione su cosa sia meglio per l’AC Milan.
> Non entro nel merito delle opinioni politiche né delle simpatie/antipatie perché non mi interessano, ma bisogna tenere presente che Sala è di passaggio, lo stadio deve durare per un arco temporale molto più lungo.
> Peraltro anche il percorso che porterebbe allo stadio a Sesto è tutt’altro che rapido.
> Quindi relax e lasciamo che chi di dovere faccia le valutazioni economico-finanziarie delle varie opzioni.


Se dobbiamo dirla tutta, Sesto é molto piu centrale di San Siro. Dal Duomo a Sesto in metro o in macchina ci metti 20 minuti. Per arrivare a San Siro il doppio. Anche senza considerare la zona Domo, tutto il centro direzionale intorno alle stazioni Centrale e Garibaldi é a un lampo da Sesto, che vorrei ricordare é un comune con la viabilitá letteralmente integrata con le strade di Milano. Quindi non é un discorso logistico. Il fatto é che la politica vuole un tornaconto sempre. E vuole spillare soldi ai privati. Io lascerei San Siro dov'e'.. In un mondo normale una delle due squadre si dovrebbe comprare e ristrutturare San Siro (demolirlo sarebbe uno scempio) e l'altra dovrebbe farsi un impianto nuovo. Il tutto suddividendo per bene i costi a monte, per non creare sperequazioni. Ma tutto ció é troppo logico per l'Italia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io non capisco razionalmente chi è contro lo stadio. Per di più se è gente che abita lì, il tuo appartamento decuplicherà il valore.
> Non esiste una sola valida motivazione ( se non politica ) per non volere lo stadio.


Hanno paura di pagare più tasse (chi magari ha appartamenti in affitto) affitti più alti e tasse di successioni maggiori


----------



## gabri65 (5 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io non capisco razionalmente chi è contro lo stadio. Per di più se è gente che abita lì, il tuo appartamento decuplicherà il valore.
> Non esiste una sola valida motivazione ( se non politica ) per non volere lo stadio.



La motivazione è sempre la solita. Status-quo.

Perché ogni cambiamento è visto come possibile pericolo di una situazione che prevede un graduale e sereno degrado, a vantaggio dei soliti noti.

Tanto l'hanno capito da tempo (loro, eh, non noi) che basta latrare su alcuni concetti chiave per portare il popolino ottuso dalla propria parte.


----------



## sunburn (5 Giugno 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo dirla tutta, Sesto é molto piu centrale di San Siro. Dal Duomo a Sesto in metro o in macchina ci metti 20 minuti. Per arrivare a San Siro il doppio. Anche senza considerare la zona Domo, tutto il centro direzionale intorno alle stazioni Centrale e Garibaldi é a un lampo da Sesto, che vorrei ricordare é un comune con la viabilitá letteralmente integrata con le strade di Milano. Quindi non é un discorso logistico. Il fatto é che la politica vuole un tornaconto sempre. E vuole spillare soldi ai privati. Io lascerei San Siro dov'e'.. In un mondo normale una delle due squadre si dovrebbe comprare e ristrutturare San Siro (demolirlo sarebbe uno scempio) e l'altra dovrebbe farsi un impianto nuovo. Il tutto suddividendo per bene i costi a monte, per non creare sperequazioni. Ma tutto ció é troppo logico per l'Italia.


“Percorso” non intendevo percorso viabilistico, ma quello che serve per arrivare a costruire lo stadio.
Dal punto di vista dei trasporti/strade tra San Siro e Sesto cambia zero.


----------



## sacchino (5 Giugno 2022)

Dal Duomo a San Siro ci sono 6 km e dal Duomo all'ex area Falck di Sesto ce ne sono 10, non mi sembra si stia dicendo di farlo a centinaia di Km sempre li siamo, piacerebbe sapere negli USA gli stadi dove si trovano.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Giugno 2022)

Le persone che non capiscono la bontà del progetto-stadio a Sesto o non abitano e non conoscono Milano, o non vogliono perdere S. Siro che avevano a poche centinaia di metri da casa loro.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Giugno 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Dal Duomo a San Siro ci sono 6 km e dal Duomo all'ex area Falck di Sesto ce ne sono 10, non mi sembra si stia dicendo di farlo a centinaia di Km sempre li siamo, piacerebbe sapere negli USA gli stadi dove si trovano.


Detto e ridetto decine di volte.
5 minuti di differenza con la metro.
Aeroporti ed ingresso autostrade più comode, area verde, costo terreno etc etc.. abbiamo già scritto tutto.


----------



## diavolo (5 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La prima domanda da porsi è: perché a trent’anni dalla dismissione l’area è ancora disponibile?
> La seconda domanda da porsi: perché investitori americani e arabi hanno investito ingenti somme per rifare interi quartieri a Milano avendo un’area libera a 20 minuti di metro?
> 
> Come ho già scritto, Sesto sarebbe un buon piano B, ma pur sempre un piano B. E, in ogni caso, mi sembra altamente improbabile si possano eventualmente iniziare i lavori nel giro di pochi mesi.
> ...


Può essere che prima avessero dei vincoli particolari e poi è cambiato il piano regolatore.Si potrebbe verificare.


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La prima domanda da porsi è: perché a trent’anni dalla dismissione l’area è ancora disponibile?
> La seconda domanda da porsi: perché investitori americani e arabi hanno investito ingenti somme per rifare interi quartieri a Milano avendo un’area libera a 20 minuti di metro?
> 
> Come ho già scritto, Sesto sarebbe un buon piano B, ma pur sempre un piano B. E, in ogni caso, mi sembra altamente improbabile si possano eventualmente iniziare i lavori nel giro di pochi mesi.
> ...


Perché era da bonificare 
Ora hanno finito 
Intorno all’area Sorgeranno anche poli scientifici. Non é il Sahara. É Milano!

io voglio lo stadio a Sesto per 1000 ragioni e spero RedBird prosegua su questa intenzione


----------



## gabri65 (5 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Roberto Di Stefano, Sindaco di Sesto, sulla questione stadio. Le parole a TS:"Nell’anno in cui Sesto San Giovanni è Città Europea dello Sport, regalare il tempio del calcio alla nostra città sarebbe qualcosa che rimarrebbe a vita. Ci stiamo lavorando, ma non dipende solo da noi. I soggetti coinvolti devono essere tre: Comune, proprietà e club. Nel caso, noi saremmo pronti fin da subito.L’area (Falck, n.d.r.) è privata e il suo proprietario è d’accordo sulla cessione, l’amministrazione comunale è concorde. In altre parole: mancherebbe solo il via libera dei club. Le società devono convincersi di superare il confine milanese in una logica internazionale
> di Città Metropolitana. Se si ragionasse con questa logica anche per lo stadio, la soluzione sarebbe già pronta. In 13 minuti con la metropolitana da Sesto Rondò si arriva in Duomo, mentre in 15 si arriva all'aeroporto di Linate.



Senza dubbio un fascista.


----------



## numero 3 (5 Giugno 2022)

Lo ha detto IBRA...
"Milano non è Milan...
Italia è Milan"

Cosa volete che cambi fra Lotto/SanSiro e Sesto SG?....Dobbiamo cambiare visuale...Proiettarci in Italia e Europa non rimanere legati al territorio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Roberto Di Stefano, Sindaco di Sesto, sulla questione stadio. Le parole a TS:"Nell’anno in cui Sesto San Giovanni è Città Europea dello Sport, regalare il tempio del calcio alla nostra città sarebbe qualcosa che rimarrebbe a vita. Ci stiamo lavorando, ma non dipende solo da noi. I soggetti coinvolti devono essere tre: Comune, proprietà e club. Nel caso, noi saremmo pronti fin da subito.L’area (Falck, n.d.r.) è privata e il suo proprietario è d’accordo sulla cessione, l’amministrazione comunale è concorde. In altre parole: mancherebbe solo il via libera dei club. Le società devono convincersi di superare il confine milanese in una logica internazionale
> di Città Metropolitana. Se si ragionasse con questa logica anche per lo stadio, la soluzione sarebbe già pronta. In 13 minuti con la metropolitana da Sesto Rondò si arriva in Duomo, mentre in 15 si arriva all'aeroporto di Linate.



Occhio a questo. Se il 12 giugno vince, addio stadio.


----------



## Metapiro (5 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Detto e ridetto decine di volte.
> 5 minuti di differenza con la metro.
> Aeroporti ed *ingresso autostrade* più comode, area verde, costo terreno etc etc.. abbiamo già scritto tutto.


questo lo so pure io che a milano non conosco una via...
s siro è in un buco osceno e scomodissimo per chi viene da fuori.
ma la gente non lo vuole capire.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhio a questo. Se il 12 giugno vince, addio stadio.



Agli orecchi ce li ha, l'anello gli manca al naso.

Ma chiaramente è sintomo di persona moderna, all'avanguardia, seria e colta, senza tabù e pregiudizi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Agli orecchi ce li ha, l'anello gli manca al naso.
> 
> Ma chiaramente è sintomo di persona moderna, all'avanguardia, seria e colta, senza tabù e pregiudizi.



Vuole la moschea a Sesto, già dichiarato in più interviste.


----------



## Solo (5 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhio a questo. Se il 12 giugno vince, addio stadio.


Comunque io avevo letto che il ballottaggio era scontato. Per cui bisogna aspettare il 26 giugno. Anche se dai risultati del primo turno magari si potrebbe intuire già qualcosa. Ma non c'era qui un utente di Sesto? Si sa qualcosa sui sondaggi li in città?


----------



## gabri65 (5 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vuole la moschea a Sesto, già dichiarato in più interviste.



Chissà che gli avranno promesso a 'sto demente per fare propaganda pro-degrado. Un avvenire luminoso in politica è la base di partenza, poi più ne dice e ne fa, e meglio è.

Grandi itagliani, questo è il futuro. Moschee agli altri, oppressione, tasse e greencaz per noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhio a questo. Se il 12 giugno vince, addio stadio.


sarà una ex sardina con sta faccia da morto di sonno, per non dire di peggio.


----------



## Solo (5 Giugno 2022)

Comunque se facessimo veramente lo Stadio a Sesto da 70k sarebbe anche un bel missile lanciato nel sedere ai cugini. Certo, Sala gli regalerà San Siro. Ma intanto tra cerimonia delle Olimpiadi e il fatto che noi non ci schiodiamo da lì finché a Sesto non è tutto pronto il loro San Siro resta un rudere fino al 2030...


----------



## Sam (5 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque se facessimo veramente lo Stadio a Sesto da 70k sarebbe anche un bel missile lanciato nel sedere ai cugini. *Certo, Sala gli regalerà San Siro. *Ma intanto tra cerimonia delle Olimpiadi e il fatto che noi non ci schiodiamo da lì finché a Sesto non è tutto pronto il loro San Siro resta un rudere fino al 2030...


Su questo ne dubito fortemente. Sala è interista, ma non è scemo. Quello vuole che il Comune continui ad incassare sullo Stadio.
Non lo venderà mai a nessuno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (5 Giugno 2022)

Due sono le cose:
1)sarebbe stupendo avere uno stadio tutto nostro
2)mi darebbe parecchio fastidio l’inter che si tiene S.Siro, pur con tutti i contro che ci vanno dietro
Quindi, se stadio a Sesto sarà, bisognerà fare un qualcosa di clamoroso che annichilisca tutto il resto


----------



## sunburn (5 Giugno 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Perché era da bonificare
> Ora hanno finito
> Intorno all’area Sorgeranno anche poli scientifici. Non é il Sahara. É Milano!
> 
> io voglio lo stadio a Sesto per 1000 ragioni e spero RedBird prosegua su questa intenzione


Io voglio lo stadio migliore possibile per l’AC Milan sotto ogni punto di vista. Sul dove e come non posso che affidarmi a chi farà le valutazioni. Di certo non lo posso sapere io, come penso non possa saperlo nessuno di noi.
Quel che possiamo fare, come al solito, sono quattro chiacchiere in libertà tra compagni di tifo.
A me sembra che ci sia troppo entusiasmo per l’ipotesi Sesto, nel senso che sembra che fra sei mesi potremo iniziare a costruire lo Stadio. Sinceramente, mi sembra un’ipotesi fantascientifica per mille motivi. Bisogna prima studiare l’area perché non basta che Cardinale(che peraltro non risulta avere competenze ingegneristiche/architettotiche/ecc) la vada a vedere ma servono studi tecnici da parte di addetti ai lavori che analizzino dalla tipologia del terreno in poi. Poi bisogna fare una trattativa con i proprietari, che hanno speso somme ingenti per la bonifica(che da quel che ho letto non è terminata) e non penso regaleranno il terreno. In tutto questo dovranno fare anche il progetto vero e proprio con analisi dei costi, stime sui ricavi per valutare come convenga organizzare tutto l’ambaradan e via dicendo. Poi ci sono autorizzazioni, permessi, eventuali vincoli. Poi bisogna valutare come inserire il tutto in modo che si concili con i progetti già approvati. E chissà quante altre cose che mi sfuggono.
Tutto ciò deve esser fatto ancor prima di posare la prima pietra. Poi, fatto tutto ciò, nel giro di TOT anni(tre?quattro? Boh) lo stadio sarà finito…
In poche parole: per ora non aggrappiamoci troppo all’idea dello stadio per colmare il gap coi top club europei. Prima o poi lo avremo e, una volta che lo stadio sarà entrato a regime(e questo non avverrà il giorno dopo l’inaugurazione)potremo dare un accelerata al percorso di avvicinamento ai top club. Per ora pensiamo al campo senza illuderci di avere lo stadio pronto fra un anno.


----------



## sunburn (5 Giugno 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Due sono le cose:
> 1)sarebbe stupendo avere uno stadio tutto nostro
> 2)mi darebbe parecchio fastidio l’inter che si tiene S.Siro, pur con tutti i contro che ci vanno dietro
> Quindi, se stadio a Sesto sarà, bisognerà fare un qualcosa di clamoroso che annichilisca tutto il resto


Da quel che ho letto, San Siro non è uno stadio che si possa ristrutturare senza stravolgerlo. Da più parti ho letto che una delle prime cosa da fare sarebbe una riduzione della capienza con eliminazione del terzo anello.
Ho letto, anche qui, varie discussioni, anche abbastanza animate, sulla questione capienza. A me lo stadio grande piace perché fa scena, ma è anche vero che i dati di affluenza e demografici sconsigliano, per quanto riguarda l’Italia, di fare stadi troppi grandi. Ma anche qui, non possiamo che affidarci alle valutazioni di chi per mestiere costruisce stadi per ottimizzare i profitti dei club.


----------



## Mika (5 Giugno 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque io avevo letto che il ballottaggio era scontato. Per cui bisogna aspettare il 26 giugno. Anche se dai risultati del primo turno magari si potrebbe intuire già qualcosa. *Ma non c'era qui un utente di Sesto?* Si sa qualcosa sui sondaggi li in città?


Non sono di Sesto ma sono proprio sul confine ad un km in linea d'aria con l'area Falk che vedo dal balcone.

Se vince lui Sesto diventa una città arcobaleno... solo che i sondaggi sono incerti, ci sarà sicuramente un ballottaggio a meno che molti che dicono di votarlo non lo faranno per non passare per fascisti (se si vota CDX si è considerati fascisti). Il sindaco uscente ha fatto tante cose belle per Sesto, i cittadini sono soddisfatti, il problema sono i voti dei giovani neo-maggiorenni e degli stranieri aventi diritto di voto di fede islamica che sono tanti al confine tra Sesto e Cinisello Balsamo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Giugno 2022)

Solo un idiota può voler fare un parco e area verde in tutta l area Falck, al posto dello stadio dell' AC Milan e tutto quello che consegue tra uffici,hotel, ristoranti e relativo indotto.

Ma lo sanno quanti posti di lavoro si potranno creare per i cittadini sestesi o vogliono fare tutti i giardinieri dal pollice verde ?


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io voglio lo stadio migliore possibile per l’AC Milan sotto ogni punto di vista. Sul dove e come non posso che affidarmi a chi farà le valutazioni. Di certo non lo posso sapere io, come penso non possa saperlo nessuno di noi.
> Quel che possiamo fare, come al solito, sono quattro chiacchiere in libertà tra compagni di tifo.
> A me sembra che ci sia troppo entusiasmo per l’ipotesi Sesto, nel senso che sembra che fra sei mesi potremo iniziare a costruire lo Stadio. Sinceramente, mi sembra un’ipotesi fantascientifica per mille motivi. Bisogna prima studiare l’area perché non basta che Cardinale(che peraltro non risulta avere competenze ingegneristiche/architettotiche/ecc) la vada a vedere ma servono studi tecnici da parte di addetti ai lavori che analizzino dalla tipologia del terreno in poi. Poi bisogna fare una trattativa con i proprietari, che hanno speso somme ingenti per la bonifica(che da quel che ho letto non è terminata) e non penso regaleranno il terreno. In tutto questo dovranno fare anche il progetto vero e proprio con analisi dei costi, stime sui ricavi per valutare come convenga organizzare tutto l’ambaradan e via dicendo. Poi ci sono autorizzazioni, permessi, eventuali vincoli. Poi bisogna valutare come inserire il tutto in modo che si concili con i progetti già approvati. E chissà quante altre cose che mi sfuggono.
> Tutto ciò deve esser fatto ancor prima di posare la prima pietra. Poi, fatto tutto ciò, nel giro di TOT anni(tre?quattro? Boh) lo stadio sarà finito…
> In poche parole: per ora non aggrappiamoci troppo all’idea dello stadio per colmare il gap coi top club europei. Prima o poi lo avremo e, una volta che lo stadio sarà entrato a regime(e questo non avverrà il giorno dopo l’inaugurazione)potremo dare un accelerata al percorso di avvicinamento ai top club. Per ora pensiamo al campo senza illuderci di avere lo stadio pronto fra un anno.


A Milano in 10 anni, con 3 di covid in mezzo, hanno costruito 2 nuove metro. Tutto è stato possibile grazie ad accordi e fondi stanziati da privati e non, grazie al lavoro della Moratti e della sua giunta (poi Pisapia che grazie al cielo ha seguito il progetto già delineato), alla regione ed al contributo dello Stato.

Autorizzazioni, permessi, vincoli, sono tutte chiacchiere, se si vuole i progetti si realizzano. In questi anni poi si è fatto ben di peggio: Garibaldi è stata rivoltata, distruggendo il bosco di Gioia, se ne sono fregati delle manifestazioni, comitati e Masanielli locali..


----------



## mabadi (5 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Occhio che Michelino Foggetta ha in mente come grande priorità un bel parco per le famiglie, partirà un comitato "no stadio" perché porta troppa confusione e traffico e disturba i weekend dei pensionati di Sesto che amano andare in bici a prendere il giornale e il pane


naturalmente un parco per l'integrazione sociale con zone a tema...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2022)

Certo che noi abbiamo sempre una bella sfiga.
Adesso che forse le cose si potevano indirizzare bene, ci sono le elezioni di mezzo e un feticista degli imam che si candida.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Certo che noi abbiamo sempre una bella sfiga.
> Adesso che forse le cose si potevano indirizzare bene, ci sono le elezioni di mezzo e un feticista degli imam che si candida.


No allo stadio, ma in compenso pare voglia costruire una enorme moschea la cui realizzazione era stata bocciata anni fa… ora con lui torna di attualità. No lo stadio, sì moschee giganti.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Giugno 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> naturalmente un parco per l'integrazione sociale con zone a tema...


Eh si, invidia l'integrazione riuscita a Corvetto e Rogoredo


----------

